# Some staffordshire for ya.



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

MORE...........


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

MORE......


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

(couple non dog pics)
Took my daughter to see my nan at the pensioners dinner day








At the river








Wheres my food at!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

OMG, the Bless wants Chinese pic is awesome, I love her tongue sticking out, she has the most hopeful look on her face LMAO! The first picture of Blake is gorgeous, he's such a handsome boy, I just wanna steal him. Rell's as beautiful as ever of course


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I have to agree with DM here...Bless with the Chinese is priceless...I really hope that you gave her a taste! lol

Blake is as handsome as ever!

Your daughter is very cute too...I loved the one of her waiting for her food.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Great pics!! I love the one with Bless with all the grass in her teeth!! LOL It shows her fun side - so she _does_ take time off from being the boss?


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Is blake and bless a stafforfshire bull terrier or staffordshire pitbull? How much do they weight?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Adorable dogs. So you are sending them to me no?



kenRC51 said:


> Is blake and bless a stafforfshire bull terrier or staffordshire pitbull? How much do they weight?


They are Staffordshire Bull Terriers which is a Pit Bull breed never heard of it being said as Staffordshire Pit Bull though.


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the pitbull, whcih people call them american staffordshire pitbull. Yeah i know the staffordshire bull terrier are smaller and stockier and weight less. I like the staffy better then pits.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Great pics!! I love the one with Bless with all the grass in her teeth!! LOL It shows her fun side - so she _does_ take time off from being the boss?


Tee Hee, MyCharlie, I think that's Blake and if I'm not mistaken those are bits of tennis ball fuzz he's sporting, silly boy!


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Great Pictures. Beautiful brindle. I really like the Staffordshire. I like their size and short coat, and stocky build. We usually pet sit our friends dog and she is an angel. Here she is sleeping - ahem on my nice couch and pillows. But she was a guest, so I didn't want to be rude.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I love those brindle coats. Bless and Blake are good looking dogs.

You daughter, as always, is beautiful.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great update pics Dom. Blake is handsome as ever. Blake's smile reminds me of Mac. Bless is such a sweetie too! And of course, your daughter is adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hey dom. long time no see, or hear for that matter. great pics. blake looks awesome as does bless. nice to see them again. i have been so busy lately i haven't even taken bello's picture.
i will have to post some newere ones soon.

take care..................jcd


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!!!!!!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


>


You can tell shes about ready to throw down, look that intense face.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

kenRC51 said:


> I think the pitbull, whcih people call them american staffordshire pitbull. Yeah i know the staffordshire bull terrier are smaller and stockier and weight less. I like the staffy better then pits.


Yes Pit Bull is a term applied to American Staffordshire Terrier, also American Pit Bull Terrier and Staffordshire Bull Terrier. AST can be quite stocky depending on the bloodline, they would of course weigh more then the SBT but some look pretty much the same just different size. Like the SBT looks like a mini AST at times. AST usually run pretty heavy now days but there are some which are still traditional in being a medium sized dog. APBT can be just as heavy as AST or as small as SBT. In some cases depending on the dog and bloodline it can be hard to tell them apart. There is some websites out there with info on all 3 you can check out. I've got pics as well illustrating this but don't want to hijack.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone,cheers spice for puting the record straight on the SBT.
hijack away,i wana see the info too.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Dom those are GREAT! I love your pooches. Bless is just so precious. I love the pic of her with her rope. 

Your daughter is adorable. Hope to see more pics of your crew soon.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Not much info really, I will just list the sizes, pics of the difference within each breed, difference compared to each other and similar when compared. 

American Pit Bull Terrier desirable weight in good condition 
males 35-60lbs females 30-50lbs
this varies within standards but most important is balance, if you have a dog that is 65lbs conditioned and has proper conformation it is more desirable then a dog who is 45lbs and built all wrong. There are also registries which are not considered legit such as one I seen that gives papers to any dog without proof of purity, a registry has them in the mastiff group and 80-100lbs as the weight. So I assume they cater to those breeding mixed dogs. 

American Staffordshire Terrier
height males 18-19" and females 17-18"
It does state weight should be balanced with height but that is often not the case. Of course the standard also states that uncropped ears are preferred yet it can be harder to finish a dog who is uncropped. This is true in other breeds, seemingly great dogs are passed over for dogs who are cropped.

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
Height 14-16"
Weight males 28-38lbs, females 24-34lbs

Two females around 25lbs. 








This one has a stockier build, shorter muzzle and not quite as balanced. Yes although ears cropped has been mistaken for a SBT before, if not that then a "cute puppy"









This one has a better balance in build, more correct to the APBT breed, while small should not be mistaken for a SBT, puppy maybe. 

These are other APBTs................








female 35lbs









These dogs are fairly correct, left 44-45 conditioned, right 42-43 conditioned


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This male is about the same weight as those above but is stockier, heavier build, shorter leg and rounder head









A rather large APBT 60lbs conditioned

American Staffordshire Terrier








This AmStaff is close to the APBT in build, looks and typical weight. She would be a staff of traditional style, the old school staff. She is 48lbs









This male is from similar bloodlines as the above female, he is just a touch heavier in build


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

This male is the above male's grandson although he is much heavier build AST. Typically I see a lot more AST built like this vs close to the original









This shows how the AST started changing, with a trend towards heavier dogs with more width to the head.

The SBT tends to also be a heavier built dog although I've seen some which are a bit more balanced, then I've seen the extremes the dogs at the shortest height and heaviest weight, very short legs and wide chest. 









Here is an AST top and SBT bottom which shows how close they can loo, often the AST with natural ears better illustrate the likeness. Most AST have cropped ears which can give them a slightly different facial look. I had a picture which I can not find that had an AST (natural ear) and SBT pictured together which looked so much alike. Looked like it could be parent and pup but of course it was an adult SBT. There are APBT which look similar as well. 









The dog to the left has a similar head, he was actually a pretty large dog however. While the dog to the right was conditioned at 35lbs he looks similar to some of the old SBT pics I've seen, he was born in 1896 himself. 

I love these breeds and how they are intertwined. It is nice to see that even separate breeding for the most part (some still breed them together) that at times there dogs with similar looks, build and weight appear within each breed.


----------



## Dutch5352 (Nov 17, 2007)

My friend Beth breeds English Staffordshire's and they are a little smaller than the American's. I say they have pac-man heads, you know the mouths that go from ear to ear. They are sort of scary looking little dogs, so muscular and powerful, but Beth's dogs are the biggest babies. I told Beth's hubby that I would never think to step into their backyard alone, but coming thru the house they see me and I'm covered with Staffies. They also look like they are always smiling with those big wide mouths.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah lots of people think they are scary looking but I love the big wide Pit mouths, I agree they make for lovely big smiles. 










Whether or not they are smaller depends on the individual dogs and not which side of the ocean they reside. 

I'm glad you've had such good experience with them!


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yeah lots of people think they are scary looking but I love the big wide Pit mouths, I agree they make for lovely big smiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good pic, is that your dog?


----------

